# EH03 Radio for Odin?



## pur3vil (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not sure If I've overlooked it, But is there an Odin file for EH03 radio only? It's been by far the most stable radio I've ever used, and I haven't had a single "missed" call with it. GPS is a little slower to fix, but way more stable once it is locked. Awesome Radio.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea its located in the guide pinned at the top.


----------

